# Canvas/Duck/Tarp advice for boat shed?



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

My drive through boat shed needs covers on the upper ends for winter.
I've cut the heaviest duty 8' x 12' poly/vinyl tarps in 1/2 to 4' x 12' three years now.
They work to keep out the heavier snow but only last a single winter if I'm lucky.
Hung by grommets and J hooks, and tension springs/cord along the bottom - and repaired with gorilla tape as needed all winter - they're ripped to shreds by spring.
Looking to go to heavier canvas like awning or tent material but it's confusing in their variety of choices.
One site has over 100 different fabrics, weights, weaves, and prices from $3Yd to $20Yd.
http://www.bigduckcanvas.com/ :banghead3
Looking for 8 yds under $100 of something that will last several years. Hopefully I can find a local seamstress or upholstery shop that can sew and grommet them...
Also, instead of a J hook, is there a swiveling "T" type pin to slip the grommet over?
Any suggestions on a fabric choice that will be durable for say at least 5 years or so??
Links to that or another site??

Edit..Just thought to add, anyone have some suitable fabric at a fair price leftover from their own projects, enough for this one, 25 feet x 48" to 60"?

Lordy, I sure miss the old days of Silverstein's on Mcnichols in Detroit.
Built a lot of fold up shanties out of their old brown oilcloth...


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have used a silver tarp that I bought from John's Produce between Newaygo and White Cloud on M-37 to cover my pontoon for at least 4 years. It will last at least this winter. They have a lot of different size and quality of tarps.

Lots of fishing tackle There are a bunch of tungsten jigs and other lures near the check out besides what is in the regular fishing section.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Get some boat shrink wrap and use a heat gun to shrink it. A friend used that on his hoop frame and it is going on 10 years still looks like new. There is also a guy by Grayling that advertises on craigslist blue tarps that was sign material usually around 20.00 for 5 of them that are 10 X 20


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Instead of redoing and spending all that money! just get some 2x4's and plywood put some hinges on it swing open when need to pull in or out then close and latch!!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

multibeard said:


> I have used a silver tarp that I bought from John's Produce between Newaygo and White Cloud on M-37 to cover my pontoon for at least 4 years. It will last at least this winter. They have a lot of different size and quality of tarps.
> 
> Lots of fishing tackle There are a bunch of tungsten jigs and other lures near the check out besides what is in the regular fishing section.


That's what I've used, triple strength silver/white. They've lasted 3 years for trailer awnings in all weather...but that area of the drive between the house and another shed is like a wind tunnel, feeding directly from the north east.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Scout 2 said:


> Get some boat shrink wrap and use a heat gun to shrink it. A friend used that on his hoop frame and it is going on 10 years still looks like new. There is also a guy by Grayling that advertises on craigslist blue tarps that was sign material usually around 20.00 for 5 of them that are 10 X 20


No infrastructure, free wheeled to the winds...except where held on hooks 3 sides.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

miruss said:


> Instead of redoing and spending all that money! just get some 2x4's and plywood put some hinges on it swing open when need to pull in or out then close and latch!!


Lots of thought over 8 years, a sturdy fabric will be the best way. Too much weight for 2 gates on a cantilever on 4' high sets of hinges x 12' hanging out. 4" x 4" supports are only 18" "temporarily" in the ground, not concreted so as to not need a permit. Metal roofing holds everything together and stabile. This old guy just drives in, unhooks and goes in the house, reverses to leave. No hassle or exertion just hanging/unhanging 2 covers twice a year.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Could you just cut two pieces of metal roofing? Put some bolts through the wood from the other side, drill holes for the bolts in the metal, put it up in the fall and run some nuts and washers on the outside of the tin, tighten it up and leave until spring?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

How about after putting some heavy tarp material on where you want it,put either a 2x4 or 2x6 crossways at the bottom of the tarp. It could just drop into a couple of joist hangers on each end and fastened with a couple of screw so It would be easy to remove. Then put a few screws through fender washers into the 2x to keep the tarp from flapping.

I put apiece of tarp on one end of the 10x20 white shelter I put on my deck each summer to keep the afternoon sun out. It is cut in a triangle shape and does not have anything across the bottom and lasts at least a couple of years staying up all year. It with stands a lot of wind.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Got the end covers finished.








Used SeaDuck® Fabric. Waterproof,
mildew and mold resistant, tear proof.
10 year warranty. $18.00 a yard.
Attached with these “Stayput” clips mounted
on the frame and through the grommets.
Tested all last week in some heavy winds/rain.
Held up very well...
We’ll see what happens this winter.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jimp said:


> Got the end covers finished.
> View attachment 269403
> 
> Used SeaDuck® Fabric. Waterproof,
> ...


Where did you find those fasteners at


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Scout 2 said:


> Where did you find those fasteners at


Go to Sailrite.com search for stayput.
Dozens of different types of fasteners.
NOTE: The inner diameter of your grommet must match the post or they won/t stay on.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

jimp said:


> Go to Sailrite.com search for stayput.
> Dozens of different types of fasteners.
> NOTE: The inner diameter of your grommet must match the post or they won/t stay on.


Thanks


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

jim it looks like it will last for years.
Tom


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

multibeard said:


> jim it looks like it will last for years.
> Tom


Hopefully never need replacing again.
Just takes a few minutes on and off with just the step stool, no tools needed with those rocker clips.


----------

